# ...Limiti...



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2011)

Pensi di avere un limite,cosi provi a toccare questo limite.
Accade qualcosa.
E immediatamente riesci a correre piu forte,
grazie al potere della tua mente,
alla tua determinazione,al tuo istinto e grazie all'esperienza.
Puoi volare molto in alto


----------

